# HP Deskjet F4210 installation



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I started to install HP Deskjet F4210 on my computer from the CD in the package. I left the computer-room to do other things, and when I came back, Windows Update had restarted my computer. So the installation was unfinished.

The installation and drivers+programs on the CD have worked fine on this computer before I had to reinstall windows XP.
Now when I try to install the from the CD, the installation always closes itself before it starts installing. (After the choosing of the standard or custom installation, I have tried both, but the same problem occurs in both choises)

Is there any solution?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you uninstall the partial installation from Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs?

If not, use *Revo Uninstaller* (the Pro version is a fully functional trial for 30 days), then reboot and try installing the HP software and drivers again.

Are there any red or yellow flags in Device Manager? (Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab)


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

koala said:


> Can you uninstall the partial installation from Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs?
> 
> If not, use *Revo Uninstaller* (the Pro version is a fully functional trial for 30 days), then reboot and try installing the HP software and drivers again.
> 
> Are there any red or yellow flags in Device Manager? (Start > Control Panel > System > Hardware tab)


No, I can't remove it from the Add/Remove Programs, and there are no yellow flags in the Device Manager.

I do not know how to find unfinished installations on the Revo Uninstaller Pro... Could someone give me some instructions?


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

Does that install contain all of the programs that the CD does, or just the drivers?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please insert the disc that came with the printer, right click and choose explore. we will be looking for a file inside the disc. Look for a folder named UTIL, open it and you can see a folder named CCC, open it and look for a .bat file named uninstall_L3.bat Please open that file and follow the instruction. That is the level 3 uninstallation, it will do a complete uninstallation including entries in the registry. After the uninstallation, it will prompt you to restart pc. Please do restart and install it back again. That should fix the problem 100%. Cheers!


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, I tried that, but am still having the same problem. Any ideas what else to do/try?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Try to download the full feature software in the website.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3390949&


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

With that, the install goes about half way, then it starts telling about errors and creates a "HP install error -XP" on my desktop...


----------



## TerryMB (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello AATAMIX

If you would like to revue my experiences regarding installing HP printers go to this link = http://forums.computeractive.co.uk/showthread.php?t=190287 :4-zap: 

But beware!! get a box of tissues then make yourself a flask of tea and some sandwiches, then find a comfortable chair, It's a marathon :red_eyes:

Best of Luck TerryB :wave:


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, I have tried different things for several hours now and haven't succeeded even a bit, so please tell me now before I waste more of my time: Is there anything I can do anymore? Any chance for me to get this thing installed? Any hope?

Edit: Hey, does this have something to do with me having PrimoPDF installed on my computer?


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

aatamix said:


> Edit: Hey, does this have something to do with me having PrimoPDF installed on my computer?


Sorry for bumping the thread and double posting, but I desperately need help on the matter.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I have a screen shot of the specific error message?


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, but my computer stops responding if I open something while the error message is there.
Is there some spesiphic thing I you wanted to see in the error message that I could describe?
Basically, it goes like this: It shows a file path and says "Error during istallation". Then it opens an analysing thing and creates the HP installation error on my desktop.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please open control Panel, go to administrative tools, go to event viewer. Click on applications and you will have all the error messages that came up on your computer together with the time and date. Click the specific error message and the time/date and it will show the exact error message. Copy the error message and paste it here. Thank you.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

Product: SolutionCenter -- Error 1905. Module C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\Bin\hpqscprefhelper.dll failed to unregister. HRESULT -2147220472. Contact your support personnel.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please uninstall the whole thing and install it again, this time, after clicking on NEXT on the first page, the 2nd page consist of 4 links, including the 4th link that is stating to choose the follow software to be installed, please uncheck everything except for the software that is required. Put a check mark on OCR software by IRIS, HP Image function only. Do not install the HP Solution center because that's causing the problem. Let me know on the result.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

The install worked, and no problems detected yet.


----------



## TerryMB (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] HP Deskjet F4210 installation*

Hello masterjed
I have been following this thread avidly as I have the same install problems with my F4820 printer [see my post above] and came to the conclusion that the Solution Centre was the cause. :sigh: 

However reading your successful solution for aatamix, I am confused as to when you don't load the Solution Centre a successful install is achieved ?? 

I have got to this stage with some of the software installed, the printer works but with no Solution Centre a lot of the facilities are missing. :frown:

Is this the situation aatamix is in with no Solution Centre or do you install it afterwards?


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

I did not install the Solution Center.

I have yet to test, does the printing and scanning work, but I will probably post future problems in another thread.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

You need to download other full feature software like OJ 6500 wireless, Photosmart C4780 since those printers have hp solution center included in the package and those printers was manufactures 2-3 months ago that means the hp solution center that came with their package is the most recent version. Install the software, uncheck all the software that came with the package except for hp solution center. When usb cable is required to be plug in, just put a check mark on the box below to install the software without the printer since you have a different printer model but you only need the hp solution center in that installation package.


----------



## TerryMB (Feb 17, 2010)

aatamix said:


> I did not install the Solution Center.
> 
> I have yet to test, does the printing and scanning work ?.


Printing works OK from a word processor or whatever program.

It scans OK for copying but won't scan into my PC, I have work around that by importing an original document into PAINT then save it as a JPG.

I can't carry out any maintenance like head cleaning etc., as this is controlled by the Solution Centre. :4-thatsba

However as I said before I have two PC's, on No2 everything works OK so I know what should happen. 
My No1 PC has the install problem so it must be some conflict with what's installed. :4-dontkno

Will watch your thread.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

I get the following error message: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8691/errorck.png.

I tried uninstalling the C4780 (Using it's own installer), but it didn't help anything. (And, yes, I did reboot my computer)


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

TerryMB said:


> Printing works OK from a word processor or whatever program.
> 
> It scans OK for copying but won't scan into my PC, I have work around that by importing an original document into PAINT then save it as a JPG.
> 
> ...


go to device manager, open imaging device, you will see the printer under the imaging device, right click and update driver. choose the option that you will choose the driver, already choose the 2nd option on the wizard, it will ask a location for the autorun.inf, look for it under temp folders, hp folder or a folder starting with 7zs... if you download the software from hp website or you can use the disc to locate the autorun.inf then hit OK. let me know ASAP.


----------



## TerryMB (Feb 17, 2010)

masterjed said:


> go to device manager, open imaging device, you will see the printer under the imaging device, .


First problem I have no 'imaging device' listed in my 'device manager'

Secondly the process you go on to describe sounds very similar to one I've already done from HP Support that failed. :sigh:

I have spent so much time on this previously with HP Support that I'm not inclined to try anything else unless a successful result has been reported by another forum member.

I notice another post only to-day with exactly the same install problem !!.

I will keep a watching brief, thanks for your trouble anyway.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

aatamix said:


> I get the following error message: http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/8691/errorck.png.
> 
> I tried uninstalling the C4780 (Using it's own installer), but it didn't help anything. (And, yes, I did reboot my computer)


Any solutions?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

aatamix said:


> Any solutions?


open the disc that came with the printer, look for a folder named UTIL, under it look for CCC, under it look for uninstall L2, unplug the usb cable and follow the instructions, after that restart pc, run again the installation disc, choose add a device then follow the instructions to install the printer driver only. Let me know as soon as possible.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

I have installed the driver only, and installed the solution center from the C4780 as I was told... Did you forget, or will reinstalling my deskjet drivers work?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

If you dont have any imaging device in the device manager means you cannot scan but can print, by performing L2 and installing again the drivers, it will bring up the imaging device in your device manager. You can install it back by running the setup.exe again and choose add a device.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

It still gives me the same error message. Should I reboot my computer and try again?

I checked my "imaging devices" in my "Device manager", and I found the right thing and only the right thing there, so that helps. Hopefully.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

ok, i think were in progress, hit me back for some results.


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

I still get the same error...


----------



## aatamix (Nov 25, 2009)

Any help?


----------

